# Interneten böngésztem



## Marcellka (2012 Április 12)

Egyes országokban az Internet megfigyelése az Egyesült Államokat is meghaladó mértékben folyik. Kanadában például egy új törvényjavaslat precedens nélküli hatalmat biztosítana a kormányhatóságoknak a kanadaiak Internethasználatának megfigyelésére:


----------



## drpuhe (2012 Április 28)

Ez nem meglepő, hiszen technikailag nem túl bonyolult dologról van szó.


----------



## orvosdavid (2012 Május 6)

Jó lenne ha nem erre felé haladna a világ...


----------



## kolepra (2012 Május 15)

Lesznek egyáltalán privát oldalak? A személyi jogok itt nem kicsit felborulhatnak....


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

orwelli világ ...


----------



## bozsofia (2012 Június 21)

és ez vonatkozik az "inkognitó" ablakokra is? azt is meg tudják nézni?


----------



## KjAndi89 (2012 Július 5)

Ez csak az "utólagos tájékoztatás". Az FBI, A CIA és a többi kormányhivatal bármely országban már régóta figyelemmel tudja követni a felhasználókat IP-cim alapján. csak erről nem szivesen beszélnek!


----------



## KjAndi89 (2012 Július 5)

Sőt! most nem jut eszembe,de olvastam valahol egy cikket, hogy A Közösségi Oldalt is felhasználják már a gyanútlan emberek megfigyelésére.Ezért hivják fel újabban a felhasználók figyelmét arra,hogy vigyázzanak és túl sok vagy épp gyanús dolgokat ne osszanak meg az ismerőseikkel, vagy a világgal.


----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)

és ha rejtett IPcimem van?pl. tor browser(frissítek és új ip cím)


----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)

vagy ha váltakozó ip cím?


----------



## Bbandi90 (2012 Július 24)

a változó IP cím is lenyomozható sok-sok módszerrel (pl a csomagok küldésébe bele van foglalva h az átjátszótól hány hopra van a gép ... és akkor már teljesen mind1 milyen IP címe van az embernek).


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Szeptember 11)

Az internet, az utolsó ellenőrizetlen terület, amit a világ kormányai nem tudnak ellenőrizni, befolyásolni. Ellentétben a médiával, ez szabad terület, azt csinál az ember, amit akar, olyan információt szerez, ami érdekli, és nem olyat, amit mások nyomnak le a torkán. Ez pedig, a hatalom számára veszélyes dolog. 
Főleg, a szabadság hazájában.


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Szeptember 13)

Nem kell ide internet. A lehallgatás nem mai keletű. Egy ideje már, a drótos telefon idejében is, volt lehallgatás és rögzítés. Ma már ez ott tart, hogy minden SMS és telefon beszélgetés rögzíthető és kereshető automatikusan. Nem olyan régen olvastam valahol, hogy erre van kb., ha jól emlékszem valamikori 1980-as törvény, hogy ezeket a titkos szolgálatok felhasználhatják. De szerintem nem árulok el titkot, hogy egy cégnél, az összes ki és bejövő email-t vizsgálták minták alapján. Telefonok alapján meg, tudták éppen hol jár az illető. Természetesen ez is kereshető. S ez egy "egyszerű" cég. Állami szinten vagy feljebb ???


----------



## Pandora's Box (2012 Szeptember 13)

*A "Nagy testvér" 1947-óta figyel !*

http://whatreallyhappened.com/RANCHO/POLITICS/ECHELON/echelon.html


----------



## Ranunculaceae (2012 Szeptember 15)

Nem csak IP alapján lehet azonosítani az embert. Ez pedig óvintézkedés a részükről. Na meg a falvakban is mindenki tud mindenről és mindenkiről...


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Szeptember 15)

Sajnos ezt szívesen meg is osszák a hatalommal egy kis előnyért cserében. Volt már erre példa.


----------



## Esty2 (2012 Szeptember 19)

Azért remélem ezt nem fogják bevezetni...


----------



## Tholi (2012 Október 20)

Én is, azonnali bukta lenne, szerintem.


----------



## Basta Rasta (2013 Február 2)

ha változó akkor is tudják követni a mac cím szerint véleményem szerint


----------



## magika2013 (2013 Február 5)

Egyszer volt egy műsor erről, hogy hogyan is lehet elbújni a nagy testvér elöl. Leginkább már lehetetlen...


----------



## dedix (2013 Február 7)

Sehogy, a nagytestvér mindent lát.


----------



## bmatek (2013 Február 9)

Én is hallottam hasonlót. Egy kedves kollégám szerver-konfigurálással kezdett foglalkozni és néhány nap után a közösségi oldalát böngészve azt vette észre, hogy már nem bankreklámok meg akciós hétvégék ajánlatai vannak a reklámsávjában, hanem szerverekkel és VPS-sel foglalkozó cégek reklámjai...


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Az próbálj csak inkognitóban maradni..... háááááááttt..... pfff

Ha kitalálták a rejtőzködést biztos lehetsz, hogy kitalálták az ellenszerét is.


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

Google a barátunk, de valóban mindent tud rólunk


----------



## Csvir (2013 Február 27)

Szerintem hiába váltakozó az IP cím ezek az amerikaiak mindenre tudnak megoldást


----------



## sidimusic (2013 Március 8)

American politics is complicated -nem semmi :/


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/07/rand-paul-john-mccain-filibuster_n_2829358.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Vannak "hidemyIP" megoldások. De a netszolgáltatókon keresztül nem leszel gyanúsabb, ha ilyet használsz?


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Sun9us írta:


> Az internet, az utolsó ellenőrizetlen terület, amit a világ kormányai nem tudnak ellenőrizni, befolyásolni. Ellentétben a médiával, ez szabad terület, azt csinál az ember, amit akar, olyan információt szerez, ami érdekli, és nem olyat, amit mások nyomnak le a torkán. Ez pedig, a hatalom számára veszélyes dolog.
> Főleg, a szabadság hazájában.


Azért ezt nem gondolod komolyan? Ellenőrizetlen terület? Inkább totálisan ellenőrzött!


----------



## duett (2013 Június 9)

Itt szabad az internet böngészés, Kínához és Észak-Koreához képest. Kínában cenzúrázva vannak az egyes honlapok. Észak-Koreában csak pár száz IP cím van használatban csak a magasrangú vezetőknek.


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

magika2013 írta:


> Egyszer volt egy műsor erről, hogy hogyan is lehet elbújni a nagy testvér elöl. Leginkább már lehetetlen...


Semmi sem lehettetlen


----------



## echan (2013 Augusztus 2)

bmatek írta:


> Én is hallottam hasonlót. Egy kedves kollégám szerver-konfigurálással kezdett foglalkozni és néhány nap után a közösségi oldalát böngészve azt vette észre, hogy már nem bankreklámok meg akciós hétvégék ajánlatai vannak a reklámsávjában, hanem szerverekkel és VPS-sel foglalkozó cégek reklámjai...


Sürgősen hagyja abba a tevékenységét, ha azt gondolja, hogy a szerverkonfigurálási tevékenység miatt kapott szerver témakörű reklámokat. Ez a legamatőrebb elgondolás. Aki ismeri az internet működését és tulajdonságait azt tudja jól, hogy hogyan működik és hogyan, miért kap célzott reklámokat. A Google alapvető tevékenységei közé tartozik a megfigyelés, hiszen enélkül a szolgáltatásai nem működnének. A cég kereső alkalmazások fejlesztésével kezdte, ez lett a ma ismert Google. Ahhoz, hogy a tartalmakban keresni tudjon, a legapróbb részletekig át kell fésülnie minden tartalmat és eltárolni az információkat. És mivel cégek számára nyújt olyan szolgáltatást, aminek a segítségével a honlapjuk találati aránya megnő, a látogatók, internetezők szokásait is vizsgálni kell. Amikor regisztrál valaki bármely Google által üzemeltetett rendszerben, amiknek a nagy többsége már felhőtechnológián alapul és össze van minden mindennel kötve, akkor elfogad egy apró betűs de meglehetősen hosszú felhasználási szabályzatot. Van olyan eset is amikor nem kell kattintással elfogadnod semmilyen szabályzatot, de a honlap látogatásával ráutaló magatartást teszel arra, hogy beleegyezel minden, a honlap látogatásával kapcsolatos szabályzat elfogadásába. Ebben benne van az is, hogy un. cooke-kat helyez el a gépeden ami figyeli és jegyzi, hogy mit csinálsz az interneten. A cookie a gépeden végzett más egyébb tevékenységet pl. excelben történő munkavégzés megfigyelését nem képes végezni, de bármit amit a böngésződben teszel, azt igen. Látja milyen témák érdekelnek, milyen oldalakat olvasol gyakran, mikre keresel rá, és ezeknek az adatoknak a segítségével elemez téged, hogy milyen reklámot, vagy tartalmat tegyen eléd, hogy minél nagyobb legyen az esélye annak, hogy rákattintasz. Ezt lehet akár befolyásolásnak is tekinteni, hiszen innentől kezdve már ő irányítja hogy miket nézhetsz meg.
Hogy ki tudod-e kerülni a Google vagy más hozzá hasonló cégek tevékenységet? Határozottan nem. Az összes kereső így működik, ami létezik. A Google ráadásul rengeteg olyan internetes alkalmazást üzemeltet, ami alapvetően beépült az internetes életünkbe: Youtube, Google Earth (Maps), Gmail, Chrome böngésző, Picasa, Blogger, Google+, Android, stb. A legtöbb weboldal a Google szolgáltatásait használja analitikára. Ha pedig nem ők akkor a Microsoft felügyelete alá tartozunk, hasonló módon. Az információ kereskedelem már nem most kezdődött és ezek a cégek ebből élnek nagyon is jól. Az amerikai kormány pedig hamar rájött arra, hogy milyen fegyver van ezeknek a cégeknek a kezében, amit a saját hasznára fordíthat.


----------



## jan Peli (2013 Augusztus 8)

Pontosan így van: ahhoz, hogy az érdeklődésének megfelelő ajánlatot kapjon valaki, először meg kell figyelni az internetezési szokásait, ezt a gúgli soha sem titkolta.
Rejtett IP-cím és hasonló tévedések: Az, hogy a szimpla felhasználó, nem tud valakit visszakövetni még nem azt jelenti, hogy a kellően felkészült szakember sem tud. Nincs olyan, hogy titkos IP-cím, és ehhez informatikusnak sem kell lenni. Az internet is hasonló elvekre épül, mint a hagyományos posta. Ha én akarok egy cégtől termékismertetőt szerezni, akkor ismernem kell a címét, különben nem tudom felvenni vele a kapcsolatot. Aztán írok neki, hogy a címemre küldje el. Ha ezt nem teszem meg, soha nem kapok választ. Tehát csakis akkor kaphatok választ a cégtől, ha megadom a címemet is. A szomszédnak talán nem, a barátomnak sem, és másnak sem, de neki meg kell adnom. Ugyanígy működik a net is, csak a "cég" szót cseréld ki "weboldal"-ra, a "termékismertető"-t "webtartalom"-ra, a "cím"-et "IP-cím"-re. Ha egy oldal betöltődött a böngésződbe, az csakis úgy lehetséges, ha az elküldött kérelem tartalmazta a kérő címét is, egyébként nincs válasz.
Hogy a netes tartalmakat ellenőrzik, a gyanús küldeményeket pedig a feladóig visszakövetik, az eddig is bevett szokás volt, legfeljebb keveset beszéltek róla. A kérdés inkább az, hogy ezt milyen mértékben fogják a jövőben használni törvényi beleegyezéssel.
Nincs más lehetősége a felhasználónak, mint meggondolnia, hogy kinek mit küld vagy kitől mit kér. Ez egy határig nem is probléma, hiszen a terrorizmus, a pedofíliát és egyéb kedves dolgokat is meg kell valahogy fékezni, bár azt nagyon kétlem, hogy a jövőben itt meg is állnának... ez viszont már kissé lelombozza az embert. Sok jót ne várjunk a jövőtől, mikor már ma is az a cél, hogy a Nagy Testvér mindent tudjon rólunk


----------



## hg1dmt. (2013 Szeptember 28)

A számítógéped rengeteg adatot elküld az IP címen kívül, ami után azonosítanak. Nincs védekezés ellene. Esetleg egy vadi új gép, a pályaudvaron használva.


----------



## Szalai G. János (2014 Március 7)

Innen is látszik már a "müvelt" világ vége


----------



## Mária Szatmári (2014 Április 4)

Szerintem is lehetetlen.


----------



## swenson (2014 Május 1)

Több éve már talán a tévében hallottam, de már nem igazán vagyok biztos benne, hogy a nagy képernyős tévékbe kamera van beszerelve. Nos akkor még az átlagember megelégedett az 55 cm-rel, csak a maffiózók, politikusok stb. vettek ekkora monstrumoknak számító készülékeket (ma már szinte tömegcikk). Még az sem kell, hogy bekapcsold a tv-t, sőt ha szétszedi egy szakember az 2x2 mm-es ingyombingyomot meg sem talál, vagy azt sem tudja micsoda, ugyanis állandóan változtatják az elektronikát, talán pont ezért. Ugyanez a helyzet a mobilokkal. A nemzetközi dohányboltosok már nagyon is tudják, hogy minden mobilt szerte szét kell szedni, sőt még hasznosabb az udvaron megbeszélni a kényes témákat.

Más: kedves idős hölgyismerősöm (egyetemi végzettségű, nagycsaládos, kedves, és nem bírja az alkoholt- ezt tudni kell róla), szóval ez az nyugdíjas hölgy kifőzetett 180 liter pálinkát. Természetesen hivatalos papír van róla, nagy a család, de most tényleg elég sok a családtag ez nem vicc. Egy jó 3-4 hónap múlva jön a NAV (vagy ki az ördög), ellenőrzi a mennyiséget, talál 150 litert. Magas C-n bejelenti az egyenruhás, hogy ezért bünti jár ám, hol a többi?? Erre a hölgy csípőre tett kézzel: megittam! Egyenruhás erre nem tudott mit mondani, elkotort. Ez nem a képzelet szüleménye, megtörtént eset.


----------



## Yumesama (2014 Május 3)

A helyében én se tudtam volna mit mondani


----------



## Koloki (2014 November 27)

10 éve még elképedtünk a filmeken, amikben erről volt szó....lehet, hogy hamarosan tényleg a kezünkön fog peregni a hátralévő időnk?


----------



## Nick2h23 (2015 Február 4)

Egyes internetes oldalak is követnek minket, adatokat gyűjtenek rólunk, de ezt szerintem csak forgalmuk növelésének érdekében teszik...


----------



## Kys Kaaroj (2015 Május 31)

Koloki írta:


> 10 éve még elképedtünk a filmeken, amikben erről volt szó....lehet, hogy hamarosan tényleg a kezünkön fog peregni a hátralévő időnk?


Már pereg, csak nem a kezünkön, hanem egy titkos adatbázisban. 
Ha lejárt, megnyomnak egy gombot, s annyi.
Na repülök tovább.


----------



## Hoktezuma (2016 Július 19)

Marcellka írta:


> Egyes országokban az Internet megfigyelése az Egyesült Államokat is meghaladó mértékben folyik. Kanadában például egy új törvényjavaslat precedens nélküli hatalmat biztosítana a kormányhatóságoknak a kanadaiak Internethasználatának megfigyelésére:


Ezt minden országban megteszik sajnos!


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Mi a helyzet Magyarországon?


----------



## JuhJóz (2018 Augusztus 11)

Nálunk sokkal jobb a helyzet. NER-nél követelmény az alacsony IQ, s ez agyas szakma. Na, az nekik nincs. Itthon putyinéktól lehet tartani...


----------



## Selymi (2020 Október 14)

Igen, Magyarországon sokkal jobb a helyzet. A rendszerváltás idején még volt 1 azaz egy személyi igazolványunk amiben minden szükséges adat megtalálható volt és bármilyen ügyben jártunk el, elégséges is volt. Ma külön tartótokot lehet beszerezni a szükséges azonosítókártyák tárolása végett. Külön van személyi igazolvány, jogosítvány, adó kártya, társadalombiztosítási kártya, bankkártya, belépőkártya... Ez jó is, meg nem is. Jó, mert nem muszáj pl a rend őre orrára kötnöm olyan adatot, amire egy autó vezetése közbeni igazoltatásakor nincs is szüksége. Na, nem mintha nem állna rendelkezésére egy rólam szóló adatbázisban, ha mégis szüksége lenne rá. Sokszor kellemetlen helyzetet is eredményezhet, pl amikor félhomályos helyiségben levő beléptetőrendszernél eltévesztem a kártyát. 
Mára az internet használat elengedhetetlenné vált. Tanuláshoz, munkához, szórakozáshoz, tárkereséshez... Ehhez szinte minden oldalra külön regisztráció kell. Sok esetben ezt az üzleti titok vagy más efféle, törvényben adott jog miatt teszik. Azonban az ember emlékezőtehetsége véges. Erre valók most pl a telefonok, ahová le lehet menteni a hozzáférési kódokat. Androidos telefonok esetében ez persze bekerül a google rendszerébe. Titoktartási nyilatkozat ide, személyiségi jog oda, azt viszont szinte mindenki elfogadja, hogy ha egy bűnügy megoldása érdekében - pl amikor emberélet(ek)et menthet vele - ezt a megfelelő szinten levő másik ember felhasználhatja. Ha nem is ért vele egyet, a jogszabályok erre akkor is lehetőséget adnak. Sok esetben most se tudjuk ki, mikor és milyen céllal használhatja vagy éppen használta fel valamelyik adatunkat. Nem mindig van kötelezettség arra, hogy az adott személyt tájékoztassák és idő se mindig van rá. Van amikor tudomást szerzünk róla - marketing esetében mindig.  
De van egy jó hír is. Hamarosan kiváltják ezt a sok kártyát és hozzáférési kódot egy chippel. Logikus lépés lesz és az állampolgárok saját érdekében fog történni. Jelentősen leegyszerűsít majd mindent. Olvastam egyszer egy könyvet, ahol ezt valaki egyszer leírta. Vajon előre gondolkodott vagy csak egyszerűen logikusan?! Sose fogom megtudni.... De valami ilyennek be kell következnie a közeljövőben. Hogy ez a chip külön kártyában vagy bőrünk alá ültetve lesz-e azt még nem tudni. Ehhez képest viszont a fenti törvény elfogadása vagy el nem fogadása apróságnak fog tűnni. Hogy megérem-e azt a kort? Nem tudom. 1980 körül amikor az első AT 286-os pc-met vettem és elkezdtem használni a DOS 4.0 meg a hozzá tartozó apróságokat már lehetett látni, hogy ebben nagy lehetőségek rejlenek. Amikor az első mobilomat vettem, ami volt majd fél kg de lehetett vele szinte bárhonnan telefonálni és tárolta a neveket telefonszámokat és öröknaptár is volt benne, akkor már tudtam, merre tart a világ. Azt viszont álmomban se gondoltam, hogy ezt nem az unokáim fogják majd megtapasztalni elsőként, hanem már az én életemben megvalósul. De így történt. Most se tudni előre mikor lesz az amiről fentebb írtam és pontosan milyen formában, de lesz. A kérdés sose az mennyire élnek majd vele, hanem az, hogy mennyien és mennyire tudnak visszaélni azzal. Mint ahogy most is ez a kérdés. Ami nem tiltott, azt szabad. Egy jó ügyvéd pedig be tudja bizonyítani a feketéről, hogy az fehér ha nem épp felülnézetből tekintünk rá. És mindig vannak, lesznek emberek akiknek soha semmi nem elég. Sajnos.... 
Bocsi a hosszú kommentért. Nem sűrűn fordul elő.


----------

